# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مقاله: آشنایی با dsPIC های شرکت Microchip

## SEZAR.CO

اگرچه اغلب، واحد پردازش مرکزی (CPU) به یک ریزپردازنده ارجاع می شود اما چندین نوع ریزپردازنده ی اختصاصی شده برای کاربردهای مختلف وجود دارد. متداول ترین آن ها میکروکنترلرها، پردازنده های سیگنال دیجیتال (DSP) و واحد پردازش گرافیک (GPU) می باشند.میکروکنترلر یک مدارمجتمع شامل CPU، RAM، ROM و اجزا جانبی نظیر تایمر، UART، ADCو غیره بوده که با یکپارچگی مدار، موجب پایین آمدن هزینه ی تولید و ساده تر شدن کاربرد آن می شود.
پردازنده ی سیگنال دیجیتال یا DSP یک ریزپردازنده ی بهینه شده برای کاربردهای پردازش سیگنال دیجیتال می باشد. DSP تعداد محدودی دستورالعمل خاص را با بالاترین سرعت ممکن اجرا می کند که برخی از این عملکردها در گذشته به وسیله فیلترهای آنالوگ انجام می شدند. تقریبا تمام عملکردهای DSP بوسیله ی میکروکنترلر (یا ریزپردازنده) قابل پیاده سازی است. تفاوت در این است که سرعت میکروکنترلرها کم تر بوده اما دارای امکانات و قابلیت های بسیار زیادی می باشند. بنابراین آن ها به خوبی می توانند  طیف وسیعی از اعمال منطقی، دریافت داده، پردازش و کنترل را انجام دهند در حالیکه DSP ها در انجام عملکردهای محاسباتی دارای کارایی بالایی می باشند.

----------


## KING AMIN

is very very good

----------

